

SSDs Make a Lot of Difference - sarreph
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/429a3b7fa676

======
philangist
I've been thinking about getting an external SSD to install Fedora on, and
this post has convinced me to do it. Any suggestions for brands/models? Also
is anyone else really impressed by the design on this blog? So clean, so
pretty.

------
zw123456
Yes, it is by far the biggest bang for you buck upgrade you can do to a PC or
laptop.

